# Classical Music in Ren and Stimpy - What is this Music called? Please Help!



## resty (Aug 30, 2012)

I try to figure out who componed the music on the following clip at 00:31

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3157172/Die_Ren_Stimpy_Show_S01E08_Part_2_3

do someone now who componed this? Please Help i have to know it Pleaaaaase =)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

http://digitalmeltd0wn.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/ren-stimpy-production-music-vol-1.html

Those fan made compilations collect almost if not all the background music used on Ren and Stimpy, you could probably ask the person who made it for their sources.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

The classical themes that I recognized were Elgar's famous march from 'Pomp and Circumstance' and the Hallelujah Chorus from Handel's Messiah.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I worked at Spumco for ten years and cut music on Ren & Stimpy APC. The cue at :31 isn't classical music. It's a cue from the KPM music library. Those tracks were composed in Britain in the late 40s. I can't remember that particular track. It sounds like fake Copland. It may have been one they pulled off an old stock music record. I only worked with the CDs they made up later.

By the way, Crudblud, that CD was my own reference CD. Some ******* snuck into my office and copied it and leaked it to the internet without my permission. I think they leaked my Hanna Barbera music CDs too. I still have the whole Spumco music library. It covers dozens and dozens of CDs and FinalCut Pro projects with all the beats marked out for building animatic tracks. No one else in Hollywood cuts music like we did at Spumco. The process was a tightly held trade secret.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Should've paid closer attention to the question. Sounds like generic background orchestral music for that 'dumb chipper mood' propaganda for films from 50's. Starting at the 00:31 mark, the theme sounds a little more Gershwin than Copland to my ears.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's from the Western cues collection actually.


----------



## resty (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you all for your help, i searched along your information but nothing found.

but i finally found the second piece in the clip at 1:01 which i was also looking for.
here it is if someone is interested:






it would make me very happy if someone can give me more clues.

and sorry for my bad spelling im from germany ;-)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Associated Production Music (APM) is the company that licenses this library. They might have info on their site.


----------

